# Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???



## darula (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man unterfüttert, wenn man in der Spule kein Loch hat...aber die meisten BC-/Multirollen-Spulen sehen doch so aus



Da habe ich doch Löcher drin, durch eines fädle ich meine Schnur, mach nen Knoten und fertig. Was soll da noch rutschen??? oder raff ich da irgendwas nicht????#c


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Nö, du raffst alles, das unterfüttern ist völlig unwichtig bzw. unsinnig. Außer du hast eine sehr große Spule und willst um Geld zu sparen mit ner billigen Mono unterfüttern, was aber bei den meisten Baitcastern aufgrund der kleinen Spule ebenfalls nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Kark (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Wenn du die Löcher beim Knotenbinden benutzt, ist ein Unterfüttern aufgrund der Problematik des Schnurdurchrutschens nicht notwendig.


----------



## Walstipper (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Vom Rutschen mal abgesehen, macht es natürlich auch bei BC-Spulen Sinn diese zu füllen, was trotz Mehrgewicht eine bessere Performance bringt.
Da Multifile leichter als Mono ist, kann es sinnvoll sein jene zu unterfüttern. 
Damit kein Wasser und somit Extragewicht gezogen wird, kann man die Unterfütterung mit einer Lage Tape abschotten.


----------



## darula (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Du meinst also Mono drauf, dann Tape und dann die geflochtene. Einerseits damit die Rolle gefüllt ist, sofern man nicht so viel geflochtene hat und andererseits damit somit auch mehr Gewicht auf der Spule ist um die Performance zu verbessern?!


----------



## Walstipper (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Wenn die Braid, die du einsetzen willst deine Spule kaum füllt, kannst du diese Braid mit einer Anderen unterfüttern und das ganze dann mit Tape abgrenzen, um zu verhindern das die Unterfütterung Wasser zieht.

Ich hab das z.b so gemacht, die obere Braid rutscht garnicht.
Kann aber auch sein das die unterfütterte Braid kein/kaum Wasser zieht, ich habs vorsichtshalber abgegrenzt.

Zu den Schnurgewichten: Braid < Mono < FC


----------



## SNAFU (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Hi,

ich unterfuettere mittlerweile ebenfalls jede meiner BCs. Trotz des Mehrgewichtes komme ich so besser hin. Gerade Wuerfe mit Gefuehl und Daumen, gelingen so um ein vielfaches besser. Auch im Drill kann man so die "Daumen-Drillbremse" besser justieren.

regards
Peter


----------



## Dart (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Vom Rutschen mal abgesehen, macht es natürlich auch bei BC-Spulen Sinn diese zu füllen, was trotz Mehrgewicht eine bessere Performance bringt.


Aha, Mehrgewicht verbessert die Performance bei Baitcastern.
Na das ist ja mal ein ganz neuer Erfahrungswert...mit mehr Gewicht auf der Spule, den Anlaufwiederstand (speziell bei leichten Ködern) erstmal erhöhen. :l:k|bigeyes#d




Walstipper schrieb:


> Da Multifile leichter als Mono ist, kann es sinnvoll sein jene zu unterfüttern.
> Damit kein Wasser und somit Extragewicht gezogen wird, kann man die Unterfütterung mit einer Lage Tape abschotten.


Also ne Lage Tape, damit sich die Mono net vollsaugt?#t:g#d

Fragen über Fragen|rolleyes

Stellt die Wurfbremse und das Achsenspiel der Spule richtig ein, dann ist Unterfüttern bei den kleinen Spulendurchmessern völlig flüssig.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*



Dart schrieb:


> Aha, Mehrgewicht verbessert die Performance bei Baitcastern.
> Na das ist ja mal ein ganz neuer Erfahrungswert...mit mehr Gewicht auf der Spule, den Anlaufwiederstand (speziell bei leichten Ködern) erstmal erhöhen. :l:k|bigeyes#d
> 
> 
> ...


 #6|good::m


----------



## SNAFU (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> #6|good::m


Naja,

betrachten wie rein die physikalischen Gegebenheiten, gepaart mit der  etwas ungluecklichen Ausdrucksweise von Walstipper, mag ich Dart ja zustimmen.
Prinzipiell ist die Performance aber dass, was man(n) wirft und zwar in Metern. Da stellt es sich nunmal so dar, dass ein reiner Gewaltwurf schonmal gar nicht geht/nix bringt. Der Backslash ist IMHO bei nicht zu dolle durchgezogene "Peitschenwuerfe" nur zu verhindern, wenn der Daumen genug Gefuehl hat. Das Ausloten der max. Wurfweite, geht mit dem Ausloten zur Grenze des Backslashes einher!!! ... da duerften wir doch Einigkeit erzielen?!

Das ist dann
a) Uebungssache
und
b) Mit einer prall gefuellten Spule einfacher

sprich ich finde die Erklaerungen gar nicht so abwaegig.

Alles in Allem muss man mit seiner Combo klarkommen und da hat nahezu jeder Tipp seine Berechtigung. Ich muss da immer an die Spezies mit Ihren ABEC2877 und HPVCR-XYZ Kugellagern denken, die fanatisch jenes Tuning und himmelweite Bremsen, fanatisch Propagieren. Ein Einsatz der Spulen-Wurfbremse, bei gleichzeitig offener Zentrifugal-/Magnetbremse(je nach dem PINS), ist wohl Plasphemie ;-)

Wer letztendlich (fuer sich) Recht hat, kann man nur auf der Wiese und mit Maßband feststellen (dann auch wieder fuer alle)!!!

regards
Peter


----------



## Walstipper (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Muss man nun schon gestandenen Männern mittleren Alters das Lesen beibringen?
Oder haperts am physikalischen Vorschulniveau?


----------



## SNAFU (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Oder haperts am physikalischen Vorschulniveau?


Wenn Du wieder die reine Physik sprechen lassen willst, hat Dart definitiv Recht. Je groeßer das Gewicht der Spule, desto groeßer das Traegheitsmoment, dass es zu ueberwinden gilt. Mit "Anlaufwiderstand" wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit, dieser Sachverhalt gemeint sein.


----------



## Walstipper (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Meine Fresse........ich glaub manche Leute sind schwarz-weißblind |uhoh:



Walstipper schrieb:


> Vom Rutschen mal abgesehen, macht es natürlich auch bei BC-Spulen Sinn diese zu füllen, was trotz Mehrgewicht eine bessere Performance bringt.
> Da Multifile leichter als Mono ist, kann es sinnvoll sein jene zu unterfüttern.
> Damit kein Wasser und somit Extragewicht gezogen wird, kann man die Unterfütterung mit einer Lage Tape abschotten.



Aber es soll ja die allerneuste Tech sein, seine extrahohen Spulen auf der Achse mit einer kleinen Lage Schnur zu bespulen (Gewichtsersparnis!!!), so das man bei minimalem Radius garkein Drehmoment mehr hat. 
Extraleere Spulen sollen der totale Bringer sein!


----------



## SNAFU (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Kann es sein, dass Du das Thema etwas zu ernst nimmst?
Deinen Beitrag haben wir wohl gelesen, interpretiert und somit auch verstanden(denke ich).
Warum die Dein -absolut richtiges- Argument bzgl. Drehmoment nicht sachlich einbringst, ist mir schleierhaft. ...Lassen wir es gut sein! Ich wollte ja(und wohl auch die Anderen) Niemanden bei seiner Ehre packen.

Ich aeussere mich dann nochmal, wenn der TE weitere Fragen hat.

regards
Peter


----------



## Walstipper (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*



SNAFU schrieb:


> Deinen Beitrag haben wir wohl gelesen, interpretiert und somit auch verstanden(denke ich).



Scheint nicht so, daher hab ichs beim zweiten mal hinweisen lieber gleich hevorgehoben, wo dann auch was von gefüllten Spulen steht.

Der Quark mit der Mono bezog sich antürlich nicht auf dich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

@ Walstipper,#h

auch die Größe der Schrift verleiht ihr nicht mehr Gewicht.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Walstipper (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*

Echt nich?
Macht man sowas mit Smilies |licht ?
:m


----------



## darula (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Warum Baitcaster unterfüttern???*



SNAFU schrieb:


> Ich aeussere mich dann nochmal, wenn der TE weitere Fragen hat.
> 
> regards
> Peter



Sehr gut! #6
Danke erstmal! Soweit habe ich erstmal keine weiteren Frage....habe aber nen neuen thread aufgemacht in dem ich eure weitere Hilfe benötige...es geht da um die Zusammenstellung meines Equipments


----------

